

New Startup JPEGmini Reduces Photos’ Size, Not Their Quality - petenixey
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/06/new-startup-jpegmini-reduces-photos-size-not-their-quality/

======
ColinWright
When this was discussed last week people were deeply unimpressed.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2940505>

Tests done by HNers suggested that the service introduced significant
artifacts. One comment was:

    
    
        Custom quantization tables and chroma
        subsampling, with a bit of hype.
    

( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2940759> )

Others thought it did a really good job, but you have to scroll down that
discussion to the bottom to find people who agree with the site's claims.

I'm sceptical.

~~~
Seba
I can only second that. I also tried some sprites we use. The service reduced
the size by about 15%, but introduced clearly visible artefacts, especially
around text. Not very convincing.

------
apinstein
I was unable to distinguish a difference between their "technology" and
ImageMagick's "convert -quality 75" on their demo image.

Smells bad to me.

------
X4
pff read their harsh terms! They steal your rights completely on pictures you
upload.

